# Déblocage opérateur Iphone 4



## alex76000 (10 Juin 2010)

Tout d'abord bonjour a tous ! car c'est ma première visite parmi vous

J'aurai une question en espérant que quelqu'un aura la réponse :

Un de mes amis résidant à l'étranger souhaiterai que je lui achète un iphone 4 (Nu ou en prépayé) lorsqu'il va sortir, afin de lui envoyer. 

Par contre pour qu'il puisse l'utiliser il faudra le débloquer, pensez-vous qu'il sera possible de le faire débloquer par l'opérateur chez qui je l'aurait acheter ? bien sur en payant les 100e que cela coute normalement.

Est-il possible de faire le déblocage sans activé l'iphone ? que lorsque qu'il activera l'iphone sur son itunes celui ci se débloque a ce moment la ?

Voila si quelqu'un a la réponse, ça sera super sympa

Merci


----------



## marvel63 (10 Juin 2010)

Salut alex et bienvenue,

oui tu pourras débloquer ton phone en payant les 100 euros.

En revanche je crois qu'il faut d'abord l'avoir activé. Ca ne pose pas de problème de l'activer sur un poste et de l'utiliser réellement sur un autre.


----------



## alex76000 (10 Juin 2010)

Merci de ta réponse

Pour l'activation ce n'est pas a ce niveau que l'iphone en enregistrer chez apple et que la garantie s'active ?


----------



## marvel63 (10 Juin 2010)

la garantie est liée à l'achat (donc à la facture). Et heureusement, si ton iPhone n'arrive pas à s'allumer car défectueux, il ne serait pas sous garantie si pas activé...

L'activation enregistre effectivement chez Apple. Mais si une autre personne l'utilise ça ne pose pas de problèmes d'utilisation. Si l'iPhone tombe en panne, ton pote contactera le SAV et fournira le numéro de facture (que tu lui auras donné).


----------



## DarkPeDrO (10 Juin 2010)

Donc, je l'achète sans engagement, et je paye un supplément de 100 euros chez l'opérateur pour le débloquer. Ensuite je peux l'utiliser normalement partout dans le monde avec n'importe quel opérateur?


----------



## marvel63 (10 Juin 2010)

oui, c'est exactement ça.


----------



## DarkPeDrO (11 Juin 2010)

Mais "sans engagement", c'est le prix exorbitant qu'on voit en bas de la carte de présentation du portable?
(environ 700 &#8364;uros??????)


----------



## ced68 (11 Juin 2010)

Oui parfaitement


----------

